# happy bday filthy



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Get that strawberry going celebrate your 1/4 of a century next is half lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks bud....the big 25. And yeah these strawberry ritas are whats up lol. Mixed em just a tad on the strong side and they are goin down just right.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!! Have a good one!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Happy B-day man.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Happy bday bro.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy birfday dude!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy birthday dude!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Filthy, while you are just about exactly half my age...(holy crap..) you just saved me close to 500 bucks with your fuel pump tips..

Dude... HAPPY BARFDAY!!!!!!

Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy birthday!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!! May it get better with each drink.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday young buck, enjoy the time cause it starts to fly by soon after 25


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Man I feel old! Happy b-day homie!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

happy bday and it does start to fly by


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy bday bro keep the good info an all the help up drink some for me


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy birthday bro!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Filthy. May your hangover be easy on you. That's my birthday wish to you. Enjoy


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday :WAYV:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

happy bday man!!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday homie!!!

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i guess ill be 29 mins late ..hope ya had a good b-day


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mjn said:


> Filthy, while you are just about exactly half my age...(holy crap..) you just saved me close to 500 bucks with your fuel pump tips..
> 
> Dude... HAPPY BARFDAY!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you have an awesome day!


Thanks man, glad my endless rambling on saved somebody a little cash lol.



2010Bruterider said:


> Happy Birthday Filthy. May your hangover be easy on you. That's my birthday wish to you. Enjoy


 Been through almost 2 gallons of ritas now (I have lil machine that does 1 gallon at a time:rockn, lots of help with the first, but the second has pretty much been all me. Actually not feeling like its gonna be a bad morning at all...usually dont get hungover anyways, but we'll see when I wake up lol


blue beast said:


> i guess ill be 29 mins late ..hope ya had a good b-day


 Its all good bud....its the thought that counts.


....and to everybody else that I didn't quote, thanks for the bday wishes.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy birthday!


How did I make my ride as mean as my wife?.... I sold it and got a brute!!
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while doing a dozen ballasts on straight time


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy bday bro


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dam i missed the post , coming in late ,but happy day after


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

happy late b day :birthday:. sorry i missed it but i didnt log on yesteday. i see u were mixing :5719:the good stuff! thanks for the help and the conversation the other day. and like the others said it does go by a lil faster the older u get. dont really have all that much more experience than u as im fixing to be 29 in march, but for some reason they are correct, it does go by a lil faster.. taks some advil and do it again.:friday:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I forgot to login and comment here this morning, but got up at 6:30 and no hang over... 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Did y'all use the red solo cups? 


Being bored using -Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Did y'all use the red solo cups?
> 
> 
> Being bored using -Tapatalk-


 Sho 'Nuff :rockn:


@Muddaholic....your welcome. I got the snap ring in the mail for you a little later than promised, but it is on its way...PRIORITY lol. You should get it probably tomorrow or Monday, Tues at the absolute latest if USPS has their head up their :booty:. Hope it cures your probs and I appologize if it takes too long.


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------

